

The Mainstream Media and That Word: "Hacker" - padrack
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/05/the-mainstream-media-doesnt-understand-the-word-hacker-2011-07-05/

======
dotBen
In addition to the observations of this article, I can say from first hand
experience the Dept Homeland Security jumps on the term "hacker" when they are
reviewing your visa situation upon arriving (back) into the USA from a foreign
visit.

I'm described as "hacker-turned-consultant" in a lot of places ( _I work with
big companies often, they like that_ ), including my own blog now, and they
did a quick search for me online and decided to grill me on it.

With Lulzsec, Anonymous, etc I'm even more concerned now...

------
dromidas
Face it. Hacker is the old cracker, and cracker now means a crazy white mofo.
Origins of the word don't have a lot of meaning once popular usage changes.
Old hackers need to do what old hackers used to do; quit clinging to tradition
and create a new word to use to describe themselves.

~~~
Bluth53
Do you have suggestions? I'd like to see what creative hn-reader can come up
with.

------
bproper
Zuckerberg has several times, in big mainstream media outlets, tried to define
this word and explain the difference between the way it is used within the
industry and the way it's used in the press -
[http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/115/open_features-
hacker...](http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/115/open_features-hacker-
dropout-ceo.html?page=0%2C1)

------
LukeShu
Good article, but I'd like to point out that while Captain Crunch is best
known as a cracker, he was also a hacker.

